# Old Story Worth Retelling



## Ratigan

I am new to these boards, so bear with me. This tale is old...but so extraordinary that it should be catalogued here. In fact, this burst of Disney magic helped accelerate my Disney addiction and ensured many trips afterwards. My daughter was only two at the time, the time being in the mid 90s. I had taken her to eat breakfast at Tony's Town Square in MK. Being the typical finicky kid, all she wanted were grapes. The CM waiting on us reluctantly informed me that the restaurant did not have grapes. I did not give it much thought and onward we forged. However...when the food arrived, there was a big plate of grapes for my grateful (grapeful?) kid. I inquired as to their provenance....and here is where Disney does what Disney does best. The CM had LEFT her restaurant, walked up Main Street to the fruit vendor, acquired the grapes, and had them ready for my daughter without saying a word. If I had not dug a little, this deed would have never been known. Unfortunately, I do not know the lady's name, although it would not surprise me to see it today with "VP" beside it. She went way above and beyond to make a little girl happy with no concern for acknowledgment or praise. So, across the years, thank you. Your kindness reverberates even today.


----------



## disneyfreakliveshere

Great story, thanks for sharing.


----------



## chiburple

I agree, that's very sweet!


----------



## jess1662

Love it! Disney magic!


----------



## MadAlice

That story made my day!


----------



## prichardt

That is such a great story! There really is magic at Disney


----------

